# What a Haul....!!!!



## modtheworld44 (Dec 30, 2017)

If you have any questions just ask.

Thursday of past,we sent this off to the scrap yard to be weighed.Thanks in advance.


modtheworld44


----------



## chuckgambale (Dec 30, 2017)

Jerry my man good for you. Now, where are the guts, you know that good old shiny stuff from the inside. Happy new year best of luck on all future endeavors.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 30, 2017)

4 1/2 ton maybe?


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 30, 2017)

I need a roll off! That makes it look so easy. I've probably got 500lbs of cases frozen into the ground right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 30, 2017)

We have a 30 yard dump trailer that we use for cases and such. Average time between dumps is two weeks. Sometime more, sometimes less. We just pile the stuff on pallets and dump them in the trailer with our skidloader. We used to haul the steel in our 10 foot long dump trailer. What a pain that was. That little trailer is great for hauling scrap railroad rail, but not computer cases.


----------



## anachronism (Dec 31, 2017)

silversaddle1 said:


> We have a 30 yard dump trailer that we use for cases and such. Average time between dumps is two weeks. Sometime more, sometimes less. We just pile the stuff on pallets and dump them in the trailer with our skidloader. We used to haul the steel in our 10 foot long dump trailer. What a pain that was. That little trailer is great for hauling scrap railroad rail, but not computer cases.



Yeah we use a 40ft ro-ro skip too Silversaddle. Takes approx 5 tonnes of steel per load. We load it with a forklift tipper bucket and we ring them to collect when it's nearly full. Costs £60 to get it changed over but that's far less than it would cost to run the steel up in smaller loads.


----------



## canedane (Dec 31, 2017)

4200 metric kilo, happy new year  
Henrik


----------



## everydayisalesson (Dec 31, 2017)

Doing real good now mod, I am on my way but no where close to that yet. Congrats.

Mike


----------



## kurtak (Dec 31, 2017)

When I was on my trip to visit with members of the forum Jerry was one of the members I stopped to see (as well as meeting Shark at the same time) When I arrived at Jerry's he had just finished purchasing a BUNCH of e-scrap at an auction (which he got VERY cheap) so I helped him get it all rounded up (different lots) into one pile at the auction house so he could then come back later to pick it up

After that we went over to his shop for a tour of his opporation - here are some pics

He hasn't quite reached the level of silversaddle1 - but he is certainly working on it 

Edit to add; - I just love the sign he has hanging on the wall when you first walk in

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Dec 31, 2017)

And a few more pics

Edit to add; - he had just shipped out several gaylords of circuit boards which is why you don't see a lot of CBs in the pics


----------



## kurtak (Dec 31, 2017)

I should maybe add that at the time of my visit Jerry had just moved into this place about 6 - 8 months before my visit

Kurt


----------



## silversaddle1 (Dec 31, 2017)

I admire Jerry's drive and work ethic. It is very hard to make money in this business if you are paying rent, buying scrap, and employees. We own our building, it's on our acreage, so I can walk out my back door and be at work in 20 seconds. Downside is I really do take my work home with me. My railroad recycling business carry's the majority of the load around here, and in the past the E-scrap, side was just a hobby. But those days are gone and E-scrap is really out main objective anymore as I'm getting kinda old to be doing all that railroad work. Jerry's shop looks great! I'd hate to show what a mess our shop is right now. We just got a truckload of Cisco phone equipment from a 40 story office building, phones and all. What a mess.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 1, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> I admire Jerry's drive and work ethic. It is very hard to make money in this business if you are paying rent, buying scrap, and employees. We own our building, it's on our acreage, so I can walk out my back door and be at work in 20 seconds. Downside is I really do take my work home with me. My railroad recycling business carry's the majority of the load around here, and in the past the E-scrap, side was just a hobby. But those days are gone and E-scrap is really out main objective anymore as I'm getting kinda old to be doing all that railroad work. Jerry's shop looks great! I'd hate to show what a mess our shop is right now. We just got a truckload of Cisco phone equipment from a 40 story office building, phones and all. What a mess.



I completely concur with this Silversaddle. I think that for Jerry to bite the bullet and get on with it professionally speaks volumes.


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jan 1, 2018)

chuckgambale said:


> Jerry my man good for you. Now, where are the guts, you know that good old shiny stuff from the inside. Happy new year best of luck on all future endeavors.



chuckgambale

Thanks.The boards got sent off in a 17 gaylord load to Dynamic in Nashville.



kurtak said:


> When I was on my trip to visit with members of the forum Jerry was one of the members I stopped to see (as well as meeting Shark at the same time) When I arrived at Jerry's he had just finished purchasing a BUNCH of e-scrap at an auction (which he got VERY cheap) so I helped him get it all rounded up (different lots) into one pile at the auction house so he could then come back later to pick it up
> 
> After that we went over to his shop for a tour of his opporation - here are some pics
> 
> ...



kurtak

Thank you for the visit,it was one of the best highlights of my year.I just want you to know that I appreciate all the help you gave me that day,and all the helpful posts that you have made here.The next dinner outing is on me.

I cant wait to get the other two buildings,just on the otherside of the fence.



kurtak said:


> And a few more pics
> 
> Edit to add; - he had just shipped out several gaylords of circuit boards which is why you don't see a lot of CBs in the pics



Kurt

Since October we have sent out 39 gaylords of material.



kurtak said:


> I should maybe add that at the time of my visit Jerry had just moved into this place about 6 - 8 months before my visit
> 
> Kurt



We started in May and run a proof of concept till August in a 2,000 square foot warehouse.I found our current warehouse at the end of july,and we moved in at the end of August.WE had our Ribbon cutting ceremony in October.Our current warehouse is 8,000 square feet(2,000 office and 6,000 for my warehouse space).



silversaddle1 said:


> I admire Jerry's drive and work ethic. It is very hard to make money in this business if you are paying rent, buying scrap, and employees. We own our building, it's on our acreage, so I can walk out my back door and be at work in 20 seconds. Downside is I really do take my work home with me. My railroad recycling business carry's the majority of the load around here, and in the past the E-scrap, side was just a hobby. But those days are gone and E-scrap is really out main objective anymore as I'm getting kinda old to be doing all that railroad work. Jerry's shop looks great! I'd hate to show what a mess our shop is right now. We just got a truckload of Cisco phone equipment from a 40 story office building, phones and all. What a mess.



silversaddle1

Thanks.The way we do it isn't that hard,you just have to know your stuff and stay on the path forward.I live 10mins from our warehouse,quick drive over the ridge.We did two 26ft box truck loads from one data center back in early July.They were both stacked to the ceiling.Now that was a mess.Get yall some HDPE laundry buggy's,they fit in most elevators pretty good.



anachronism said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > I admire Jerry's drive and work ethic. It is very hard to make money in this business if you are paying rent, buying scrap, and employees. We own our building, it's on our acreage, so I can walk out my back door and be at work in 20 seconds. Downside is I really do take my work home with me. My railroad recycling business carry's the majority of the load around here, and in the past the E-scrap, side was just a hobby. But those days are gone and E-scrap is really out main objective anymore as I'm getting kinda old to be doing all that railroad work. Jerry's shop looks great! I'd hate to show what a mess our shop is right now. We just got a truckload of Cisco phone equipment from a 40 story office building, phones and all. What a mess.
> ...



anachronism

Thank you.I would have done it sooner,but had to finish putting together my Iron Clad Business Plan.


Thanks in advance for all yalls support and non-support through out the years.Your non-support has helped to drive me to my goal(Create a successful E-waste business from Nothing-Something).


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jan 13, 2018)

Update!!!!

The load was 8,200pounds and we almost have half of that again already.Thanks in advance.



modtheworld44


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 13, 2018)

Not a bad guess eh? :lol:


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jan 13, 2018)

silversaddle1 said:


> Not a bad guess eh? :lol:



Nope not bad!!!!



modtheworld44


----------

